# The baby is HERE!



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

Our F1 mini-nubian is finally here!:clap: our first baby goat.
I had a 4 day trip planned and checked thought she was not due for a while longer but sure enough while I was away the cutest doeling ever (slightly biased) was born. Fortnuately everything went well, and the person caring for my animals put out new clean bedding and checked on them zillions of times and has some large animal experience. Pictures very soon.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## redwingminis (Dec 4, 2012)

Awesome. Congrats.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## BarTRanch (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats, as it's been said before the goat code of honor  can't wait to see pics.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats  :clap:
Now where's the pictures ?


----------

